# Nicknames for Alessandro and Stefano



## porcelina (May 2, 2007)

I'm looking for nicknames to see whether these names might work for us.

Alessandro - are there nicknames other than Alex (ending with x doesn't go with my last name that starts with "SH"), Alec (DH doesn't like), Ales (sounds like Alice), Sandi (sounds feminine)...?

Stefano? What would be nickname?


----------



## aloneinid (Jan 27, 2005)

Stefano IS the nickname of one my friends. His real name is Steve (Stephen).


----------



## AliciaP8 (Dec 15, 2005)

Sandy is a very common nickname for Alexander here. Sandro might work? Stef sounds a bit feminine to me because it makes me think of Stephanie but if I liked it I wouldn't care. My husband calls our son Ruby all the time - short for Reuben.


----------



## ILoveMySofie (May 28, 2005)

for an Alessandra in Mexico i know the nickname is Ale. I personally would use that for an Alessandro as well.

like this aa-le (im not good at this)


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

Maybe "dro" for alessandro? (like Drew, but Dro) I dunno. I call my kids by their full first names.


----------



## LovelyBella (May 9, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Juvysen* 
Maybe "dro" for alessandro? (like Drew, but Dro) I dunno. I call my kids by their full first names.









I was actually thinking the same nickname for Alessandro as Drew or change the letter "o" to "u" so it's Dru. Or does he have a middle name or something?

For Stefano, I would give Stefan a chance


----------



## Sheryl1678 (Sep 15, 2006)

My ex-hubby's name is Stefan and his nickname was Stef.


----------



## *bejeweled* (Jul 16, 2003)

Beautiful names. I would use the full names. My DD's name is 4 syllables and people enjoy saying it.


----------



## lunarlady (Jan 4, 2010)

I loved the name Alessandro if we were having a boy. A traditional Italian nickname is Aleso, but we also liked Aldo, which is sometimes used. In the south, they do Sandro or Sano, but I didn't like that as well.

Stephano sometimes becomes Stepho or Pheo. Most Italian nicknames for boys keep the masculine ending (o), so they should sound fine with your last name. Have fun (and I love the names you've picked!)


----------



## urchin_grey (Sep 26, 2006)

Andy? Andro? Ando?

For Stefano.... Yeah, I got nothing.


----------



## juliebird (Jan 26, 2007)

I like Sandro a lot.

maybe "Stev" for Stefano? I'm thinking do Stef but harden the "f" to a "v" so it sounds less like Steph for Stephanie. Or even do Vano with the same rationale...


----------



## somegirl99 (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm coming up with Andy or Ali for Alessandro. Sandro might work as Xander is sometimes used for Alexander.

Stefan for Stefano.


----------



## Neuromancer (Jan 15, 2008)

I know a "Saunder." That would work for Alessandro.


----------



## queenofchaos (Feb 16, 2008)

"Al" tho personally I don't care for it. But it's funny how a name can grow on you. Stefano, IDK. "Stef" comes to mind, but makes me think of Stephanie. Sorry, not much help. What will his MN be, maybe you can call him by the initials of his F & MN?


----------



## BlackSheepPDX (Aug 28, 2008)

My name is Alessandra and my nickname is Ali. My parents' friends had a son named Alexander who was also an Ali. I went to school with an Alessandro who went by Sandro. I've also heard Sandy. I like the Aldo mentioned by a PP.

Stefano...no nicknames pop out as obvious, but for some reason something like "Teo" comes to mind. Seems like one of those names that just stands alone as is though.


----------



## mamakaikai (Apr 17, 2009)

Andy and Stef


----------



## LovelyBella (May 9, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackSheepPDX* 
My name is Alessandra and my nickname is Ali. My parents' friends had a son named Alexander who was also an Ali. I went to school with an Alessandro who went by Sandro. I've also heard Sandy. I like the Aldo mentioned by a PP.

Stefano...no nicknames pop out as obvious, but for some reason something like "Teo" comes to mind. Seems like one of those names that just stands alone as is though.


I like your nickname, perfect for a girl. Nice


----------

